# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Help me set my tank up



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

Okay I need as much input as possible. I just purchased a 30 gallon acrylic cube tank and would like some help. The dimension are 18x18x18. Here's what I would like to use a eheim 2026 filter, aquamedic 1000 reactor, inline heater, pressurized CO2, etc.. Do you think this equipment would be okay? I'd like to keep the tank free of to much equipment in the tank. Now which type of light should I use? Type of substrate? I've included some pic's of tank set-ups I like. Tell me what you think and what I should do. I'm new to planted aquariums. I've kept SPS saltwater tank, but never tried a freshwater planted tank. Please help, Thanks Mikee68


----------



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here's another pic:


----------



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

Last pic:


----------



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

Forgot to also ask: I was planning on running all the equipment inline. Do you think this is a good idea or should I drill the back of my tank and use a mag-drive 2 to run the reactor and UV sterilizer?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

No need to drill anything on sucha nice tank









For lighting I would recommend a single metal halide pendant, which you can easily find anywhere on or off line. In terms of efficiency and aesthetics, it is just unbeatable. You could also opt for PC lighting with legs. I personally prefer an open-top tank especially when it comes to cubes. Luis Navarro does a very good job of scaping his tanks this way.

As for all the other equipments, it looks like you have it all under your belt. So now you just need to plan a design and get all the plants you think you'll need. Good luck and look forward to seeing your tank(After the storm Rita goes away, of course


----------



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

70w or 150 MH? 6500k or 10000K?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I'd go with 150. That way, you have more of a leeway on what plants you want to grow. With 150, your range of choice is greatly expanded. As for 6500 or 10K, it is all a matter of personal pref. They will all grow plants; it's the visual color that you see that is different from one Kelvin to another. 6500 gives you a somewhat noon time, slightly yellow color. 10K gives you a high noon, bright white. Hope this helps. The brand of light bulbs also make a difference in showing these colors. 

One last thing. I don't know if you've ever had any experience with metal halide pendant, but they are very strong. So you would want to hang it a good 8-10 inches off of the water surface. That would give you enough space to plant and prune as well as not overheating the tank. 

Good luck and when you have everything set up, please take a few picture to show us your work.


----------



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

Paul, I've used standard 250w 20k on my reef tank. Never tried a pendent. Looking on the net for a deal, anything you recommend? Thanks for your help. Mikee68


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hellolights.com has several different models. In my own opinion, with the tank of your size, a pendant would suffice. But if you see something such as a metal halide and PC combination fixture with good deal, you could also go with that. That is becoming a favorite with many plant gurus, mainly because it allows you to manipulate the amount of light input. For instance, you could set the PC's to go on for 8-10 hours daily, while leaving the MH on for 4-6 hours. But as with many other things, the combos will be more pricey. But it is good to know you have all these choices


----------



## scalare (Feb 18, 2003)

Paul,

on those halides, which brand were you personally using? I am looking into bulbs now, but as of this date, i love the AB 10k bulbs.. BUT i know the 65k Iwasaki's are a better "plant growth" bulb... when you say it comes to personal preference... how far off the spectrum am I shooting with that Aqualine bulb?


----------



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

Scalare, 
If i'm correct the 10k has more of the blue spectrum and the 65k has more of the red spectrum. I believe you would get more growth from the 65k versus the 10k. I like the 10k myself just because it's more appealing to the eye. It doesn't have the yellow look of the 65k.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Guys, as far as I know it is the CRI reading that will give you a good approximation of just how closely resembling the sun light your bulbs are. Obviously, you would prefer something that is as similar to the sun light as possible, and the reasons I don't think I need to explain







As for the Kelvin readings, it is a matter of personal taste in terms of color. There are many reasons why people would choose certain bulbs over others. For instance, they might like a more crisp white bulb because they like the way their photographs look when they take pictures. When it comes to growing plants, though, there really is not much difference once you get the CRI readings above 80 or more. As you all know, sun light is the ultimate source of energy and it encompasses all colors, hence it looks white. But when it comes to light bulbs, the difference really is minimal. And this is from my own experience. I have bulbs ranging from 5000 to 10K. Honestly, I prefer the 8800 bulbs I got from Hellolights. They are white but not as intense looking as the 10K ones. Last time I remembered they were selling them at buy one get one free. They are of Panasonic socket, though.

So my verdict is, guys, just go with the color you think you will like. You can also e-mail the companies because like I said before, not all bulbs are created equal when it comes to colors. One company's 6500 might be more yellow than another's 6500. So as a customer, I think you should be able to ask those questions. It is your tank that you will look at daily afterall


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

There is one other difference when it comes to Kelvin. Redder lamps make for 'leggier' growth while bluer lamps make for more compact growth. I recently switched from 6500K to 8800K lamps and the reaction from the plants is...interesting. H. difformis which under the 6500K put out the finer leaves, is now putting out broader leaves under the 8800K. The internodal distance is also shorter, as predicted. Hydrocotyle verticillata, which others have reported growing foot tall petioles, is hugging the substrate, which is a good thang. Talking PC lamps here though, I don't know if MH is available in 8800K yet, but it's a good flavor.

TW


----------



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

If I go with a pendant I'm thinking of using a 10k. Just because I love the bright white color.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Mikee68, good luck with everything. And if possible, maybe you can even do a step-by-step photo shoot-out of you setting up the tank. It doesn't have to be too detailed, but enough to give everyone an idea of what you're doing. I think this will help and benefit alot of people, particularly newbies.


----------



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

Paul, I will take pics as I go along. I'll start posting ASAP. I'm waiting for some of my equipment to arrive.


----------



## scalare (Feb 18, 2003)

sweet! i love "watching" a new tank being set up!


----------



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

Paul, what do you think of the Hamilton Tech. Pendant with a 175W bulb. Found one of these for a great deal.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I think it's a nice pendant to have. For comparison, please go to Froogle.com, if you haven't already









Also, I know this might sound kindda simple, but you could also go to your local fish stores and see what kindda pendant/light they are using. And if they happen to have the one you are planning on getting, then so much is better. You can see how it actually looks as opposed to what they are on-line.


----------



## Mikee68 (Sep 23, 2005)

Well things are starting to look good. I recieved my eheim 2026, my CO2 reactor, I have my tank and stand. I'm waiting for my inline heater to arrive. I just got married on friday and I'm heading up north to wine country here in california for my honeymoon. I'm gonna try to stop at Erik Lueng's shop in San Francisco either on Friday or Saturday. He sell's ADA supplies I believe. While I'm there I'm going to try and get some ideas and buy a couple of things. I think I might go with the ADA Halide pendant set-up. Pics of his shop and website are at http://www.e-aquaria.com. I soon as I get back from up north I'm start setting up the tank and posting pics for everyone.


----------



## scalare (Feb 18, 2003)

This link works..... lol.... CLICK ME!!!!!!!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Its not Erics shop, just someone he knows. Buy some plants while you are in there. Unless they are already sold, they came from me.


----------

